# Walnut Hill Driving Competition 2010



## dancer31501 (Dec 28, 2010)

Walnut Hill was in Aug but Santa just gave me pictures from My Star Photography!!







cParade of Champions





















Cones!!!! We won cones!!






On the drive in the park

thats it for the Pair


----------



## dancer31501 (Dec 28, 2010)

Here are pictures of my single
















Turn Out!!






This is my favorite picture this is when they told me i won the mini pairs!! I was so happy!!!

Thank you for looking at my pictures!!

Amanda


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 28, 2010)

What a wonderful Christmas present! They are beautiful Amanda! I especially like your single turnout and then the happy smile on your "winning pairs" photo. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 28, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow! Now that is style and class and beauty all rolled together!


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 29, 2010)

Absolutely stunning turnout! Congratulations on your placings, no wonder you did so well. Thank you for sharing, it is instructive to see such perfectly turned out outfits.


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 29, 2010)

Very cool! I always love to get professional photos from my shows.

Myrna


----------



## CZP1 (Dec 29, 2010)

What lovely photos! You look like you had a ball! I grew up in Rochester but now live in NC. I miss it.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 29, 2010)

Lovely!! Congratulations on doing so well. I too think your single is especially nice.


----------



## Lori W (Dec 29, 2010)

How beautiful! I'm new to minis this year, and have only shown in our County Fair. What a smart turnout - driver, horses, and cart - it's the whole picture! I can only dream of one day getting to that point - until then, I'll enjoy and congratulate those who do!


----------



## dancer31501 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you every one for all the nice words!! They mean alot!!! It has always been my dream to show at Walnut Hill!! Now five years later I have won Walnut Hill!! My dream in the ADS world have all came ture!!!

Amanda


----------



## jleonard (Dec 29, 2010)

What *gorgeous* horses



Huge congratulations on achieving your dream



:yeah


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 29, 2010)

What beautiful pictures! I love your outfits and they go so beautifully with your horses. Congratulations on your wins!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Dec 30, 2010)

Congratulations Amanda, you look great and those pictures are amazing of you and the whole works....VERY Nice and I bet you were very excited with your awards.....


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Dec 30, 2010)

I was able to spend a day at Walnut Hill this summer as a spectator. It was AWESOME and I hope to return this year. Your pix are beautiful. Such a memorable event to be able to attend...just gorgeous. Top notch horses and turnouts...

Angie


----------

